# magnesium



## bepas (Apr 7, 2016)

idk if it is a coincidence but i feel much better when i start taking magnesium first thing in the morning


----------



## courtneyk (Apr 20, 2017)

Me too! I was actually going to make a post about it myself. It seems to help lots of people with anxiety.


----------



## bepas (Apr 7, 2016)

supa cool, its been a week now, all good so far, better and better with small relapses for sure


----------



## allison84 (May 4, 2016)

Hi what type of magnesium are yous taking ? Sounds good


----------



## courtneyk (Apr 20, 2017)

allison84 said:


> Hi what type of magnesium are yous taking ? Sounds good


I take a magnesium citrate but I think glycinete(sp?) is the best form for anxiety.


----------

